# Washing machines in a RV.



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

Looking at the internal layouts on different models of RV, i notice that some have built in washing machines or plumbed space to fit one in.
My question is if you fit your own is it a special one or can you fit a normal domestic model.
Any help with this is much appreciated.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All the ones I've seen are standard domestic washers, I've not seen one to run off batteries, I suppose it could run from an inverter, but you'd need a lot of batteries.

Kev.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

There are one or two stand alone washing machines around. One 12 volt and one 240 volt that I know of and they usually live in the garage or large locker and are plumbed in to the on-board water supply. Our local caravan dealer sells a twin tub that can take 2 kgs of washing. Never used one so no idea of their use or suitability.

You would really need a very large RV to have the room to fit a domestic one as the power requirements and water pressure would exceed most MH models


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Washing Machine*

Hello

We have a Domestic washing machine in our motorhome.

See here Click This Line for Post<<<.

Although compact it will take up to 3.5kG load. It will run off our two 110ah leisure batteries via the inverter and solar panels BUT ONLY ON A COLD WASH. Otherwise it can be run as normal when on EHU. The water is fed from our main tank just like our taps and drains into the on-board grey waste tank.

The most important thing when considering fitting a domestic machine to run on an inverter, is for it to have temperature control option or at least a cold wash option. This allows you to do an everyday wash without using the heater. The heater is main consumer of power during the wash, ranging from 1500-3200 watts.

If you have the room then you can fit a standard 5kG+ washing machine. Though bear in mind you will have factor the extra weight of this on your payload/axles.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Trev,

I'm impressed - well done

Pete


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We have a domestic washing machine in our RV , it is a Bosch Classi*xx* 1200 slimline , we only use it on EHU and when we are on city water .
We removed a cupboard in our Damon Intruder and the washer fitted in the space a treat , we then had a cupboard built around it so it is not on show and is secured whilst travelling.
Ours is very economical with both electric and water.
We did not get a drier as they take a lot of power and the ones we know of keep tripping the electric :wink:


----------



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
After a long time looking at all the various RV makes and models we have decided that the winnebago adventurer 2006/2007 (35a layout) is the one for us and are now looking at all the dealers for best price etc and hope to purchase as soon as possible.
Has anybody any experiance of this model either good or bad.

Many thanks MDS.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winnie*

Okay good luck with the winnie

Trev


----------

